# Advice Needed: Old/Depleted Substrate



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

What should I do to old soil substrate ? Revive or replace the whole subs ?

The soil based nutrient is greatly depleted after 1.5 year. I heard there is an injection technique to revive but I doubt it is practical. Please advise.


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the same problem now. Depleted laterite substrate. I've tried using osmocote slow release fertiliser mixed into a clay ball and sticking these into substrate. However, I still find most shallow rooted stem plants doing poorly. And I dose EI. Has anyone tried the injection method?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Laterite shouldn't ever be depleted. It is just an iron rich clay, and at the rate plants use iron it should last virtually forever. Have you tried just vacuuming the gravel part of the substrate to get rid of excessive mulm build up?


----------

